# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Endesa considera inviable cerrar las nucleares antes del año 2030

## Jonasino

> 09/02/2017 12:34
> 
> El consejero delegado de Endesa, José Bogas, ha defendido hoy el papel de las centrales nucleares en la transición energética que debe afrontar Europa y, en concreto España, en los próximos años.
> 
> Bogas ha remarcado que la capacidad actual de las instalaciones nucleares en España -unos 7.000 megavatios- sería muy complicado de sustituir y saldría caro a la factura de la luz. "Habría que instalar otros 7.000 megavatios en ciclos combinados de gas o 70.000 megavatios en energía eólica", ha explicado durante su participación en un foro energético organizado por el IESE.
> 
> El Ministerio de Energía está organizando una subasta para adjudicar la nueva construcción de 3.000 megavatios de 'potencia verde', una cantidad que según el sector es insuficiente para sustituir a las centrales nucleares.
> 
> El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) dictaminó ayer que la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña, en Burgos, podría seguir operando si realiza una serie de inversiones en materia de seguridad nuclear. El aval del Consejo ha sido enviado al Ministerio de Energía, que será quien deberá decidir en un plazo de seis meses si aprueba su reapertura. El CSN no establece límite temporal a la instalación, lo que abre la puerta a que la central -que se conectó a la red en 1971- pueda seguir operando hasta los 60 años de antigüedad.


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2017/...d308b45ac.html

----------

F. Lázaro (09-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Evidente, no tienen dinero para desmantelar las centrales y enterrar los residuos y quieren que papá estado se lo ponga. Y mientras tanto a sufrir.

Por cierto, en el diario "el mundo" nada dicen de la explosión e incendio en la central nuclear de Flamanville aunque esto salga en la BBC, WSJ, Euronews, etc, eso sí, las cifras que este señor pone hablando solo de eólicas y sin tener en cuenta la solar son para encuadrar, igual que los 90 años que puede durar Garoña. Qué numeritos!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Evidente, no tienen dinero para desmantelar las centrales y enterrar los residuos y quieren que papá estado se lo ponga. Y mientras tanto a sufrir.


Las centrales nucleares ya pagan desde hace mucho por el futuro desmantelamiento de las mismas.
Ya pagan unos impuestos demasiado abusivos por los kg de residuos producidos y su almacenamiento.

Infórmate primero.

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Pero no amortizan lo suficiente, si tuvieran que amortizarlas a los 40 años no tenían ni para pipas. Aquí parece que el desinformado es usted.

Mucho más tendrían que pagar. No dan tantos beneficios? no son tan buenas para la sociedad? Permítame que me ría a carcajadas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mucho más tendrían que pagar.


¿Para subvencionar aún más a la solar no? Casi 300 €/MWh de subvención según la CNMC.

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Ni la nueva eólica ni la fotovoltaica apenas requieren primas. En algunos países incluso se han eliminado.
Sin embargo, las nuevas nucleares sí que necesitan ingentes cantidades de primas para construirse (ej. Hinkley Point C)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ni la nueva eólica ni la fotovoltaica apenas requieren primas.


Claro claro...

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Ya empezamos con el circo de las viñetas,.... Jonasino,  despierte, que se le adelantan.

----------


## termopar

ya saben que no voy a entrar a su circo, les pondré más información por si no lo han comprendido:




> *Lloyds lo confirma: las renovables son ya plenamente competitivas*
> Jueves, 09 de febrero de 2017
> 
> Pepa Mosquera
> 
> Las tecnologías de generación con fuentes renovables ya son competitivas con los combustibles fósiles y la innovación está cobrando ritmo en todo el sector, según pone de relieve un nuevo informe de Lloyd's Register, publicado hoy. El estudio también destaca el papel protagonista que van a tener la energía solar y el almacenamiento en un futuro inmediato.
> 
> Avanzar hacia la sostenibilidad nunca ha sido más urgente y la tecnología seguirá desempeñando un papel crucial en este recorrido. El Lloyd's Register Technology Radar - Low Carbon examina las perspectivas que como consecuencia de ello se abren para las energías renovables, la energía nuclear, la red y las infraestructuras eléctricas, junto con el almacenamiento de energía.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.energias-renovables.com/p...on-ya-20170209

----------


## termopar

y sigamos con más datos,

según el informe de greenpeace: http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/Glo...spa%C3%B1a.pdf

el coste de desmantelamiento de las centrales está estimado en 20.200 Millones de euros y la amortización hecha desde 1983 hasta el año pasado fue de 4.254 M€, es decir, no se tiene ni el 30% de la cantidad necesaria para desmantelar las centrales y eso que están "en teoría" al final de su vida útil. De ahí en parte, que se esté buscando su extensión. Y yo me vuelvo a preguntar, de veras tienen beneficios las nucleares? tan barata es la energía nuclear que no puede amortizar su desmantelamiento?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El 70% de quienes trabajan en renovables creen que estas tecnologías han alcanzado o están alcanzando la paridad de coste con los combustibles fósiles


Creen... es decir, que un 30% de los que trabajan en el sector ni se lo creen jajaja. Está bien saberlo.




> y sigamos con más datos,
> 
> según el informe de greenpeace: http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/Glo...spa%C3%B1a.pdf


Hombre, Greenpeace. Los de las carreras zombies contra las centrales nucleares.

Fuente de toda solvencia reconocida por su gran cantidad de datos objetivos.

----------

Jonasino (11-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena portada la del ABC. Verdades como puños.



Fuente: ABC

----------

Jonasino (11-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Los datos obtenidos de fuentes oficiales, al menos,  de los que se estaba discutiendo.....otro globo fuera

Y el abc, muy de fiar. Ya solo para empezar.... La factura en enero subió gracias a la nuclear (francesa) y bajó gracias a la eólica (española)

----------


## Jonasino

> La factura en enero subió gracias a la nuclear (francesa) y bajó gracias a la eólica (española)


Si claro, y le se olvida la hidraulica (Tanzania), el carbón (China) y el ciclo combinado con gas Zyklon (Alemania). No te digo....

----------

F. Lázaro (11-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> según el informe de greenpeace.........


Termine, termine: .......escrito en papel verde............

----------

F. Lázaro (11-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y tanto Jonasino, hay que ver lo que les gusta el papel verde...

----------


## termopar

Bien, no se preocupe, los datos son oficiales, aquí los tiene: https://ec.europa.eu/energy/sites/en..._part1_v10.pdf

Si los puse de greenpeace era para que no tuviese que traducirlos y todo el mundo los entendiera. Como puede observar, sigue la amortización por los suelos, en el 30 %.

Que viñeta vendrá ahora? Dan pena.

----------


## perdiguera

Refrán: cuando un tonto coge una linde, se acaba la linde y el tonto sigue.

----------

F. Lázaro (11-feb-2017),Jonasino (11-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Se ve que el sr. Lázaro salió escocido de allí. Se fue o le dieron la patada? O no admitían payasos.


Son todos iguales. Gozan de una salud de hierro...

----------

Jonasino (11-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Jajaja,  sabía que si ponía un link de greenpeace se les calentaría la sangre.


Pero que listo eres, chatito. Yo de mayor quiero ser como tu

----------


## Jonasino

> Que viñeta vendrá ahora? Dan pena.


Pues la que alguien se merece:

----------


## termopar

Bueno!  Algo ganamos, los datos oficiales ya no los rebaten. Balón dentro.

----------

